# Facebook introduces onetime password and remote logout features



## NewsBytes (Oct 19, 2010)

Facebook has introduced two new security features, what it hopes will make users feel more secure: Onetime Passwords, and Remote Logout. As always, through the many iterations of Facebook&rsquo;s security features and policies, just how secure Facebook is depends a lot on just how secure the user makes it, quite consciously, as is the case here:
Onetime Passwords
If your mobile is associated with your account, you will be able to request a onetime password from Facebook that&rsquo;s valid for tw...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

much needed features.


----------



## alanrich73 (Nov 4, 2010)

It's definitely going to make things better. I know my son often worries about forgetting to log out when using public computers.


----------

